# Fees for Site Inspections



## MrJack (25 Mar 2016)

Hi folks,

I'm just wondering does anyone have an idea of what an architect would normally charge for carrying out inspections during a build? I'm after getting a quote from my architect for €2,800 to carry out site inspections for a self build (opting out of Regs) which includes 6 inspections and associated interim valuations for bank at €300 each. I'm not sure where the extra €1,000 comes in!

It's a standard enough 2,500 sq/ft house and the builder is very good. Because I've been dealing with the architect for over a year now and just about to turn the sod I feel like he has me over a barrel.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## nutty nut (1 Apr 2016)

MrJack said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm just wondering does anyone have an idea of what an architect would normally charge for carrying out inspections during a build? I'm after getting a quote from my architect for €2,800 to carry out site inspections for a self build (opting out of Regs) which includes 6 inspections and associated interim valuations for bank at €300 each. I'm not sure where the extra €1,000 comes in!
> 
> ...


Sounds fairly reasonable to me. Depends on what part of the country you are in as the cost of inspections do vary. But Id be inclined to run with it if I were in your positions.


----------



## MrJack (22 Oct 2016)

nutty nut said:


> Sounds fairly reasonable to me. Depends on what part of the country you are in as the cost of inspections do vary. But Id be inclined to run with it if I were in your positions.


Thanks


----------



## MrJack (23 Oct 2016)

I asked for a revised quote and got it down to €2,500. I hear what you're saying though and hope I don't have any problems like that.

We're at roof level now and even though I don't have a construction background I'm keeping a close eye. Builder was about to put in things that wern't in the spec, i.e. double glazing instead of triple, non natural slate instead of natural, and this had been agreed with architect who hadn't bothered to check the spec! I just hope other items haven't been signed off that shouldn't have been.


----------

